# lab results



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

TSH 2.07 (0.30-3.00 range)
FT3 4.9 (1.5-4.1 range)
FT4 1.19 (0.80-2.00 range)

One year after partial thyroidectomy.. have tried 3 differnt meds levoxyl (extreme itching), tirosent bad heart issues, armour (puffy face) on synthyroid 50mcq tried 75 every other day sweating, anxiety. Ive only been able to take 50mcq, cant lose weight now testing for Cushing syndrome. Anyone have simlar problems


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sadly this happens a lot w/partial Thyroidectomy. It seems to be impossible to get the thyroid replacement med right. Why? Most usually the reason is that the thyroid tissue does replicate (remaining 1/2) and also, it may put out one day but not another.

Talk to your doctor about this possibility. And do let us know how you fare.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you ever tried Westhroid? I was allergic to Armour, too, (had the puffy face and hands) but Westhroid worked for me. It has fewer fillers.

I would also look into testing your iron levels (including ferritin), Vitamin D, and your adrenals. If anything is off with any of those, it can affect your thyroid meds being absorbed.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it's interesting that you are on a T4 drug, but it's your T3 that's too high. Antibodies at work?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

palberts01 said:


> TSH 2.07 (0.30-3.00 range)
> FT3 4.9 (1.5-4.1 range)
> FT4 1.19 (0.80-2.00 range)
> 
> One year after partial thyroidectomy.. have tried 3 differnt meds levoxyl (extreme itching), tirosent bad heart issues, armour (puffy face) on synthyroid 50mcq tried 75 every other day sweating, anxiety. Ive only been able to take 50mcq, cant lose weight now testing for Cushing syndrome. Anyone have simlar problems


What medication were you taking the weeks prior to these lab's?


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Only meds are synthyroid 50mcq, vitamin d 5000 a day. Doctor is testing me this week for Cushing's syndrome. Also developed pemphigus folliceus on my scalp. Just wondering if I should have the remaining 1/2 taken out. In one year I only feel worse. I've tried seeing other doctors they tried different meds. Just at a road block. Try everything they tell me nothing seems to work. Just don't know why my T3 is so high, my TSH is too high even though it falls within normal limits. My body likes it when I'm at 1.0. The doctors have tried to increase me to 75 mcq but everytime, around 4.5 week mark, begin profusely sweating, heart palps, bloating.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Just wondering if I should have the remaining 1/2 taken out.


I would go with that option if it were me. Much easier to stabilize without a thyroid

All those different med's in 1 year and unstable labs - you poor thing.

Have any of your doctors tried dosing you on the FT-4 and FT-3 only - ignoring the TSH?

It took me 5 doctors before I found one who would ignore my TSH and dose me by Free's.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Nope, this was her question when walking into the room, well your labs all look good, how are you feeling? I said like crap, Im exhausted, been trying to do Zumba and can't hardly keep myself going, cant lose weight, losing hair, insomnia. She says, what are your top 3 complaints. Uggh. Really. You don't just get 3. I said that the pemphigus didn't happen till after I had the partial thyroidectomy? well that didn't cause it. I'm done with her


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Call your surgeon who did the ist surgery and ask if they would remove the other 1/2.

My surgeon told me she had never been turned down on insurance for a suggested thyroid removal.

Then keep looking for a doctor to properly dose your replacement.

I'm sorry you have to deal with this - it stinks - it's hard to keep looking when you feel bad - been there, done that.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for helping me figure this out. I don't know how to explain the way I feel except I feel like a can of biscuits that just popped. I will try to see if the surgeon that did my surgery to remove the other 1/4 that is all I have. I know I said partial thyroidectomy but basically the upper left is all I have remaining. I repeated my labs 1 week ago and my levels are exactly the same, my doctor's response. Keep doing the same regimen and repeat labs in 6 weeks.....UGGGGGHHHHHH no I'm finding someone that will take better care of me


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Ok finally after year and half went to naturopathy doctor. She told me I should switch to T3 only and drop Synthyroid. TSH 2.07 ( 0.3 - 3.0) FT3 4.9 (1.5 - 4.1) FT4 1.19 (0.80 - 2.0)

I'm a little nervous since t3 is already elevated. Opinions please


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

palberts01 said:


> Ok finally after year and half went to naturopathy doctor. She told me I should switch to T3 only and drop Synthyroid. TSH 2.07 ( 0.3 - 3.0) FT3 4.9 (1.5 - 4.1) FT4 1.19 (0.80 - 2.0)
> 
> I'm a little nervous since t3 is already elevated. Opinions please


I just had a similar experience with an integrative MD. Certainly they would/ should take you off your current med's and then replace with the T3 only?? It might work for you - I have been doing the T4/T3 ( unithroid/Cytomel) game to get my levels in a good place but since you have not felt well with your current dosing, maybe this would be worth a try.

In theory- since you are having difficulty stabilizing - removing the T4 which ultimately converts to T3 and taking a set dose of T3 only should help improve how you feel.

My new doc to switch me to Westhyroid and add T3 in the afternoon. I think they all must be trained that way. I went to him more to find a cure to my sleep issues rather than thyroid.

JennyV is working with one and taking alot of T3 medication with great success.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would hesitate to switch to T3 only without knowing what your Reverse T3 is first.

My integrative doc has me on a regimen of Westhroid (which is a naturally dessicated med) and Cytomel (T3), BUT this is after trying Westhroid only first and figuring out that I have a bad time converting T3.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a doctor appointment with surgeon tomorrow. I just don't know what to do. I've been doing Zumba 1.5 months with NO weight loss..been tracking eating, eating 1200 call or less no weight liss. The blisters on my head are horrible. I'm scared to try T3 only drug. What if I take out the rest of my thyroid and things don't resolve. Is it easier to balance thyroid removing the 1/4 I have left?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you remind us, have they ever tested your Reverse T3, thyroid antibodies or cortisol levels?


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just free t3 4.9 which was high no reverse t3 level..cortisol was only done by creatinine clearance test it was high normal


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you in the U.S.? If so, you could order your own Reverse T3 test without needing a doctor. If you've had a history of high cortisol I'm betting you've got high rT3, which would explain a lot of your symptoms. A lot of people with high Free T3 who still have hypo symptoms (trouble losing weight, fatigue, etc.) find that they have high rT3, which means that the drug isn't making it into your system, it's just building up.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Would taking t3 make matters worse..or remove the rest of thyroid. .I have meeting with surgeon tomorrow


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Honestly, without knowing what your Reverse T3 level is, I don't think I could comment on whether taking T3 will help or not.


----------



## palberts01 (Aug 31, 2014)

Well sugary is for Nov 9


----------

